# Thor Ragnarok: Ein Kampf der Titanen im erster Trailer



## Darkmoon76 (10. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Thor Ragnarok: Ein Kampf der Titanen im erster Trailer* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Thor Ragnarok: Ein Kampf der Titanen im erster Trailer*


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. April 2017)

Ich freu mich auf den Film.


----------



## Phone (10. April 2017)

Die Szene ist so dämlich zum Schluß das ich doch echt lachen musste xD
Wird wohl etwas abgefahren und hebt sich ab daher schon mal positiv überrascht.


----------



## nigra (10. April 2017)

Ich werd wohl zu alt für die Filmindustrie. Was für ein absurder Käse...


----------



## Peter Bathge (10. April 2017)

nigra schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl zu alt für die Filmindustrie. Was für ein absurder Käse...



Ich finds prima. Bei der letzten Szene bin ich fast geplatzt vor Lachen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. April 2017)

Ich fühl mich mit 42 jedenfalls noch nicht zu alt. Ich mag das MCU.


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. April 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich mit 42 jedenfalls noch nicht zu alt. Ich mag das MCU.



Die "Avengers" gehen immer. "Iron Man" sowieso, und Chris Hemsworth ist einfach der geborene Thor. Für die "Avengers" gehe ich sogar ins Kino. Wie hieß der Teil vor "Ultron"? Wie auch immer, da bin ich im Kino eingeschlafen. Nicht weil der Film schlecht war, sondern weil ich mich einfach pudelwohl und wie zuhause gefühlt habe. Und Scarlett, hach, da könnte ich schwärmen wie ein Teenager.


----------



## Kartodis (11. April 2017)

Ich finde, dass macht die Marvel Filme auch ein Stück weit aus. Sie nehmen sich nicht komplett ernst. Im Vergleich zu den DC Filmen, gibt es immer wieder mal einen Lacher. Diese sind zwar meistens ziemlich albern und passen nicht zu Situation, aber lockern die Filme angenehm auf.


----------



## Krushak85 (11. April 2017)

Die letzte Szene ist echt ein Brüller. Hab es mit ein par mal angeschaut und musste immer wieder lachen.


----------

